# Need a new audio driver.[RESOLVED]



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

Something is screwing up my audio, and I have no idea what. It basically sounds all distorted with overpowering bass. I think it's the audio driver, but I don't know for sure. I wanna try a new one, but I can't find any. Plus I've never had to do something like this before, so I'm not entirely sure where to look. Anyone know of any good (free) ones? Some system information, if needed:

Compaq
Windows XP Home Edition
*Model Number:* SR1503WM
*Old Audio Driver:* Realtek AC97 Audio


If this doesn't work, I'll probably have to buy a sound card. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

is this your pc?

Compaq Presario SR1503WM Desktop PC

if not, please use the following program to post back with the motherboard and chipset details..

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

It's a Desktop. "Compaq Presario SR1503WM Desktop PC" is exactly it.


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Go to the following link and download the "intel 845GV chipset utility"..6th down...2nd in....

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-009236.htm

then use the following link to download your ac'97 audio driver...

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#AC


if you do not have your motherboard disc..you should download and save these files for future use

install the chipset utility 1st....and reboot your pc...then install the audio driver..make sure you reboot before the audio is installed


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Alright, I decided to just get a sound card. Disabled ac'97 audio driver, and installed the new card properly. I get the SAME exact problem with my new card. So, now what do I do?


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

(sorry for the double post, can't edit my post anymore)

Ok, I tried doing that Intel thing with the sound card, but it didn't work. Same exact problem. It does have more options though, so I ran a bunch of tests. Basically, sound that's supposed to come from the right channel comes from both right and left, and the same with the left channel, it comes out both right and left. If I play a song, and right and left channels are balanced, the bass and instrumentals overpower vocals astronomically. If I drop the left OR right channel, it SOMEWHAT gets better, but far from perfect.

It's doing this with both the on board audio driver and my brand new sound card.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Hi,
Have you tried another set of speakers (or headphones)?

Nicholas


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Actually yeah, just now, and it's fine. it works fine with speakers, but not headphones, which sucks, because I mostly use headphones so I don't desturb the rest of my family. I like heavy metal lol 

Any idea how I can fix that?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

So - another set of speakers sounds OK? But not the headphones? Maybe you have killed the "old" speakers and the headphones by playing too loud (I've done it myself, listening to Led Zeppelin :grin: ).


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

The other speakers sound great with the new Sound Card. A LOT better than the on-board audio sounded, even when it worked properly, so I'm happy. Just have to buy a new set of headphones I guess, and it'll probably be good. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Please post back and tell us how it's working when you get the new headphones.


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Alright, I bought a new pair of headphones, and it didn't fix it. So basically, it works for speakers, but not for headphones. Is there anything that would cause a problem like that? It's doing it with both the on-board audio and the sound card, which means it's probably a settings issue.

Tested the new headphones on my Nintendo DS to make sure they were working right, and they are.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

How do you connect the headphones to the computer? If you're using an extension cord with both audio devices I would say there's a loose contact in that cord.


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

No, the speakers have 2 plugs though, one that plugs into the audio out and another that plugs into a USB Port. When I use headphones, I just unplug the speakers (both audio out and USB) and plug the headphones into the same audio out slot (no extension cable).


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

(sorry, can't edit anymore I guess)

Also, I get absolutely no audio at all from the internet through headphones (ex. YouTube videos).


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Are you using the sound card now? If so - you have to disable the onboard audio in BIOS and uninstall ALL drivers for the onboard audio in Control panel > Add or remove programs. 
Are there any yellow exclamation marks in Device manager? (In Device manager click "View" and choose "Show hidden devices")


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

I'm using the Sound Card. I uninstalled the on-board audio driver already (through Device Manager, not Add and Remove Programs): Realtek AC'97 Audio. I had to in order to install the card. Here's all the Sound, Video, and Game Controllers devices (including hidden):

- Audio Codecs
- Legacy Audio Drivers
- Legacy Video Capture Devices
- Media Control Devices
- Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
- Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
- Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
- *Sound Blaster Audigy*
- Video Codecs

None of them have yellow exclamation (problem) or red X's (disabled). The Sound Blaster one is the sound card's. I don't which of those I can and can't get rid of. And I don't even know what BIOS are.

I did find the old Sound Driver in Add and Remove Programs, and uninstalled it there, but it didn't fix it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

What are those Microsoft entries doing there? Did you install the software (mixer etc) that came with the sound card? Have you tried *Creative's auto update*? That will detect your card and find the latest downloads.


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Yup, I installed Creative MediaSource and the mixer (almost everything that came with it, except WMP 10). I ran the Creative Auto Updater too. It's up to date.

In researching fixing this, the term "BIOS (basic input/output system)" comes up a lot. Something about turning off the motherboard's device that way. Don't even know how to access the BIOS.


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Never mind, figured it out. Wanna know if it's entirely necessary though before I try it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Yes, you have to disable the onboard audio in BIOS (I think I mentioned it earlier). To enter BIOS on a Compaq - press F10 when the cursor is blinking in the upper right corner of the screen (when the computer is booting).


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Alright, I disabled the On-board audio in BIOS and reinstalled the sound card. It's still pretty messed up though. I can't access the Equalizer. It says "The audio device supported by this application is not detected. The application will exit." But the Audio Device "Sound Blaster Audigy" is there. It has 2 speaker channel tests, voice and noise. The voice one works, but the noise one doesn't. Both noises come out the left speaker, nothing comes out the right. When using headphones, I can't have the right and left channels aligned one has to be at 100% and the other has to be at 0% (when it's like this, it sounds fine). The closer they are to being aligned, the more faint the volume it. If aligned, sound is very faint (almost mute). These are just a couple of the problems.

And this is the sound card I have, if it matters:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4978926


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Did you remember to save the changes in BIOS before exit (common mistake)? Did you uninstall ALL software for the onboard audio in Control panel - then reinstall the Audigy?


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Yeah, I saved the BIOS, even doubled-checked to make sure I did. As for the drivers, the only one it would let me uninstall was the on-board audio one, Realtek AC'97 Audio.

- Audio Codecs _(wont allow)_
- Legacy Audio Drivers _(wont allow)_
- Legacy Video Capture Devices _(wont allow)_
- Media Control Devices _(wont allow)_
- Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device _(allow)_
- Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver _(allow)_
- Sound Blaster Audigy _(allow)_
- Video Codecs _(wont allow)_

*Edit:* I forgot about the Microsoft ones. I'll uninstall them, and post again on how it turns out.


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

The Microsoft ones come back when I install Sound Blaster Audigy, so I guess they're part of it. It didn't fix it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Uninstall "Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver" and reboot. If it comes back try updating it in Device manager (Windows update).


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

I tried that, and it didn't work. I then tried just reinstalling it from scratch. That didn't work either. It came back the same way. It produces different problems depending on where the audio is coming from. 

For example, if I listen to a song on Winamp, and I have the right and left channels aligned. It sounds screechy, but if I watch a video on YouTube (from Firefox), and the right and left channels are aligned, the volume is very faint (almost mute). I've done almost everything possible with the drives that I can think of. I still can't get at the equalizer either.

We've even tried a full system recovery to fix this, and not even that worked.

Other than the "Onboard Audio," is there anything else I should disable on the BIOS? Is there any settings unrelated to the audio that would cause it to screw up? OR, should I go to the last resort, and have someone come and and look at it?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

OK, your computer is a Compaq Presario SR1503WM. I'll see if I can download the manual. Maybe there's a jumper on the motherboard you have to change/remove. 
Any other hardware you've changed? 
What do you mean when you say: "I have the right and left channels aligned"?
Please download and run Everest (in my sig). That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Yup, Compaq Presario SR1503WM is correct.

This is the first hardware I've put inside the tower (if that's what you meant).

The left and right speaker channels. I have to have it set like this to get decent sound:








Even with the right speaker muted, I still get sound out of it equal to whatever the left is. If they line up with each other (like they're supposed to be), internet audio is near muted and with Winamp (the media player I use), it's scratchy and very poor quality. And if I try to access the Equalizer (last button to the right at the bottom of that image), I get this:









I downloaded Everest, and got the summary, and saved it as text, and attached it:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Hi again - sorry for the late reply.
Make sure that Soundblaster Audigy is the default audio device:
Control Panel > Sound & Audio Devices > > Audio tab > Sound Playback - click on down arrow and check that Audigy is selected.

If that doesn't help check the system files (you will need the CD with XP Home, Service pack 2). Put the CD in the drive. If it auto starts - close it down. Press Start > run. In the little box type *sfc /scannow* and press OK.


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Yeah, Sound Blaster Audigy is my default.

Then I ran this Windows File Protect (I hope that was it). It didn't show a report, it just finished and closed, so I assume it came back clean.

There is something about the Sound Blaster Audigy driver that I don't get though. When I run the auto update, it finds one, but when I tried to install it, shortly into the installation, it gives a warning saying "it's not certified with the Windows logo. We strongly recommend you stop the installation." or something like that. If I stop it, it waits a minute, and says it found a newer version of Sound Blaster Audigy, and closes. If I go ahead and install it anyway, the computer auto-restarts, and returns with "Windows encountered a Severe Error, and was forced to restart." or some error similar to that. I'm not about to do it again to get the exact error. Could that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*



Majoracle said:


> Yeah, Sound Blaster Audigy is my default.
> 
> Then I ran this Windows File Protect (I hope that was it). It didn't show a report, it just finished and closed, so I assume it came back clean.
> 
> ...


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Sorry it took so long. This is the first time I was able to try in the past couple of days (busy).

Anyway, I couldn't do it in safe mode. My ISP uses Window's connection, and it doesn't allow you to connect in safe mode, and Creative AutoUpdate doesn't let you save the download and run it later, so there was no way I could do it. The best I could do is get the Window's warnings.

This is the update:








This is the the warning:









When I reinstalled it this time though, I didn't install any of Creative's extras. I just installed the driver, and used Window's audio settings. Didn't fix anything though. I still can't have the right and left speakers balanced.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

I have to admit I'm running out of ideas :sigh: . I'll ask the other members of the hardware team to have a look.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Well I must admit the first thought I have when sound is distorted by the 1 medium and not all (the headphones but not speakers) I have to think either the jack is not securely connected, or there is a fault with them, but since you bought new ones it's less likely that it's a fault (but not impossible), which leaves checking you are securely plugged into the socket, if it's left part way out you can get some sound from one channel etc, so double check that.

Now what I usually suggest when something has become this complex is too return to basics, so I will start from scratch rather than trying to see what has been tried.
First download and run SUPERAntiSpyware, Spybot-S&D and Ad-Aware SE to clean your system up if it isn't already just incase you have some spyware etc getting in the way, don't forget to update them before running complete system scans, this may take a while depending on the speed\size of your system.

Then to start if you don't already have them get and install CCleaner AND Disk Cleaner, they will clear all junk and temp files from your system when run, they are pretty self explanatory to use but check out each site for info if you need or reply here and I can tell you what you need to know about them, well hopefully lol.
Also download >>>This Driver<<< and save it to say your desktop ready for later use, do not touch it yet, now we can start preparing for using it.

I would start by going into add\remove programs, remove anything and everything to do with sound and creative (if sound related), if your asked to reboot say no.
Now go into your device manager and uninstall ALL sound related items in there by right clicking on each in turn and selecting uninstall, again if prompted to reboot say no, once you have uninstalled all this stuff run the file cleaners mentioned at the start then shut the system down.

Start by removing the new soundcard then start the system up again, it may well reinstall some of the items we just removed, I will assume it's because it needs them so allow it at this stage and if prompted let the wizard auto install them, now run the file cleaners again, what I am trying to do is remove all previous traces just incase it left something behind.
Now go into your control panel and check for any conflicts, lets make sure everything is as it should be before going further, also click on tools show hidden devices in the device manager as well, if nothing is showing then great, reboot so that everything is now saved to this stage.

When you come to your desktop this time we need to shutdown ALL running programs by your clock, right click on each in turn and select pause\stop\exit etc, just remember to come offline BEFORE shutting down your firewall or you will get an infection, and stay offline until finished, there may be a couple of things you can't close, they will hopefully be OK.
Now install the sound driver you saved to your desktop earlier, if it prompts you to reboot say no, once finished installing shut down.

While your shut down put your soundcard back in, and make sure it is firmly seated along it's length, now start up again, only this time try tapping F8 while your booting and select to start in safe mode, I wouldn't normally go this route but as it seems you've had so much trouble I'm going belt and braces at it, once started OK the warning about being in safe mode, what I'm hoping now is the system will pick up the new soundcard attached and finish installing it, if it asks about it via the wizard tell it you will locate the drivers, then use the browse button and take it to the files, what I suggest is to put the driver into a folder on the desktop, and then right click on it and select extract files here, but do this further back in this guide say right after you install them before shutting down, if you see no such option get and install WinRAR and you will gain that option, you can do this at any point prior to booting into safe mode, you wont run these extracted files, just extract them just incase we need to locate them for the finalising of the install in safe mode now so you'd browse to this folder then tell the wizard OK and let it do it's thing, when finished reboot.

What I hope for is that now you should be fully operational, if your still having sound issues the first thing to check is the sound settings, make sure headphones aren't muted etc, if you have a specific headphone socket use that instead of the speaker socket.
About the only thing left I haven't mentioned so far is front audio jacks, see if they work, make sure you aren't using those for anything while relying on the rear sockets as the front are often set to stop the back.

Needless to say once you finally reboot to this stage your programs will also of started so you can safely connect back to the net now, I just really hope this works as I'm all out otherwise lol, hope it helps.


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

I finally fixed it!

I'm not entirely sure what the problem was. I went all out this time to try and fix it. Did everything 8210GUY said, bought new headphones (again), but made sure these ones were a good stereo pair, and reset all the settings to default. After all that, it just worked again. It actually sounds really good now because of the sound card. Thank you very much, eneles and 8210GUY, especially eneles for helping me try to figure this out for over a week now. :smile:


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

He certainly pulled out all the stops for you thats a fact, but at least your now happy with something that now works, Thanks for the update.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Glad you got it working :smile: . Did you use "Creative restore defaults"?
Thanks 8210GUY ray:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*

Great job guys! will mark resolved


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need a new audio driver.*



eneles said:


> Glad you got it working :smile: . Did you use "Creative restore defaults"?
> Thanks 8210GUY ray:


No, I did it all manually. it was a pain, but I didn't know there was an easier way to do it. Doesn't matter though, it's fixed so it was worth it. Thanks again. :smile:


----------

